# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Du lịch kết hợp mua sắm tại Malaysia

## hangnt

_Du lịch kết hợp mua sắm đang là thế mạnh của du lịch Malaysia. Cứ mỗi dịp cuối năm, lễ hội bán hàng giảm giá tại Malaysia đã trở thành sự kiện được mong đợi không chỉ bởi người dân địa phương mà kể cả du khách quốc tế. Các trung tâm mua sắm ở Malaysia, nhất là tại Thủ đô Kuala Lumpur, là những điểm đến du lịch đông khách nhất._

Mùa lễ hội bán hàng giảm giá cuối năm tại Malaysia còn gọi là “M-YES 2010” diễn ra từ ngày 20/11/2010 và kéo dài cho đến ngày 02/01/2011. Đây là lần thứ 10, lễ hội này được tổ chức ở đất nước này. Mục đích của chiến dịch này là tăng cao số khách nước ngoài đến với Malaysia, kéo dài thời gian du lịch của họ tăng thêm doanh thu cho ngành du lịch qua dịch vụ mua sắm. Được biết, nguồn thu từ mua sắm của du khách đứng thứ 2 trong tổng doanh thu từ các hoạt động du lịch tại Malaysia.

Trong những cuốn sách hướng dẫn du lịch của Malaysia, dịch vụ mua sắm là một tiết mục không thể thiếu, trong đó Kuala Lumpur là một “thiên đường” cho những tín đồ mua sắm. Nơi đây tập trung những khu chợ từ bình dân đến những trung tâm thương mại sang trọng bậc nhất châu Á.


Thủ đô Kuala Lumpur có khá nhiều khu chợ lớn nhưng nổi tiếng và độc đáo nhất là chợ trung tâm Centre Market và khu chợ Phố Tàu Petaling. Mua sắm ở những nơi này cũng giống như ở Việt Nam, du khách nên trả giá và khảo giá kỹ lưỡng để không bị “hớ”. Chợ trung tâm Centre Market được xây dựng từ năm 1888 bởi kiến trúc sư TY Lee. Hàng hóa ở đây đa phần là đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ truyền thống. Các gian hàng ở khu chở thể hiện rất rõ sự hòa trộn văn hóa đa sắc tộc trên các sản phẩm tinh xảo làm bằng tay. Đó có thể là một bộ trang phục mang phong cách của thiếu nữ múa Ấn Độ với những đồng xu và rất nhiều dây lằng nhằng hay một chiếc mũ lông chim mang phong cách thổ dân Mã Lai, hoặc một chiếc hộp đựng đồ trang điểm khảm bạc của người Hoa, những hương liệu đặc trưng mùi quế và hồi trong một lọ tinh dầu đến từ Ả Rập... thích hợp cho du khách muốn mua quà lưu niệm về để tặng người thân. Giá cả ở đây rất phải chăng nhưng cũng phải trả giá. Centre Market thường nằm trong lịch trình tham quan của khách du lịch Việt Nam.

Khu chợ của Phố Tàu hao hao giống những khu chợ bình dân Việt Nam: quầy, cũng sạp, hàng hóa treo khắp nơi tận dụng mặt bằng và không gian trong các gian hàng vẻn vẹn khoảng 4m2 hoặc được đổ thành đống trên nền. Những gian hàng san sát nhau chỉ chừa một lối đi nhỏ. Hàng hóa khá đa dạng từ móc chìa khóa, ví da, dây lưng, túi xách đến áo phông, nước hoa. Ở đây tràn ngập sản phẩm nhái hiệu nổi tiếng như Gucci, Chanel, Luis Vuiton hay YSL. Phía ngoài chợ là các cửa hàng hoa tươi, các sạp bán hoa quả và những quán ăn di động bán tào phớ, bánh bao hay thịt nướng...

Trung tâm dịch vụ mua sắm của Kuala Lumpur là một tổ hợp các tòa nhà trọc trời mà nổi tiếng nhất chính là tháp đôi Petronas cao 421,9m. Các trung tâm mua sắm cao cấp hầu hết tập trung ở đây như: Pavilion, Starhill, Parkson, Mid Valley, Lot 10, Sungei Wang Plaza, quảng trường Berjaya... với hơn 30 trung tâm tập trung thành từng cụm, cạnh các khách sạn và ga tàu điện ngầm. Những nơi này thường mở cửa từ 10 giờ sáng đến 10 giờ tối. Những mặt hàng bán đều là những thương hiệu thời trang cao cấp của thế giới được niêm yết giá nên không thể mặc cả. Tuy nhiên, du khách đến mua hàng đúng vào tháng khuyến mãi sẽ gặp các chiêu thức khuyến mãi đa dạng khiến du khách có thể bị rơi vào “mê hồn trận”. Mỗi mặt hàng có thể giảm giá từ 20% đến 70%. Chỉ trong tòa tháp đôi Petronas cũng đầy đủ các mặt hàng hiệu.

Tuy nhiên, trong sổ tay du lịch Kuala Lumpur giới thiệu Mid Valley mới là nơi mua sắm đẳng cấp nhất Kuala Lumpur chiếm một diện tích gần 190.000m2 với 430 cửa hàng, cửa hiệu (ở Pavilion chỉ có gần 400 cửa hàng). Tại khu này, du khách có thể tìm thấy hầu như tất cả mọi thứ trên đời, từ những bộ quần áo thời thượng nhất cho đến những đôi giày mang thoải mái nhất. Ở đây còn có một câu lạc bộ y tế, nhiều cửa hiệu thẩm mỹ và hiệu làm tóc, và một tiệm sách rất lớn. Để giải trí, du khách sẽ có muôn ngàn thú vui để lựa chọn: từ môn bowling cho đến khu chiếu bóng lớn nhất ở khu vực. Về ăn uống, du khách chỉ cần quyết định là nên ăn món gì, tất cả các món ăn đều được phục vụ tại đây. Hai nhà ăn lớn có những món ăn đa dạng, từ các món địa phương đến các món ăn nước ngoài. Còn có những nhà hàng, quán cà phê, tiệm bánh, quán rượu, các quầy bán thức ăn nhanh... Những ngày cuối tuần có thể du khách phải xếp hàng trước khu ăn uống này, nhưng thời gian chờ đợi cũng đáng để thưởng thức hương vị đặc biệt của các món ăn.

Dịp này du khách còn được tham quan những địa điểm nổi tiếng ở Kuala Lumpur như Quảng trường độc lập, thánh đường Hồi giáo Quốc gia mang kiến trúc đặc trưng của hồi giáo cũng như những nét tiêu biểu cho đất nước Malaysia, thành phố cổ Melaka ở phía Nam Malaysia, động Batu, nhà thờ Tin lành trong khu phố cổ nổi tiếng...

Nhân chuyến đi du khách có thể tham quan khu phức hợp khách sạn kết hợp sân golf và khu vui chơi ở Melaka mang tên A’Famosa, khu giải trí Cowboy Town, xem các show biểu diễn của chim, voi, và các động vật khác.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *Hà Nội - Malaysia - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Malaysia - Ha Noi (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Malaysia* - *tour du lich Malaysia*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Malaysia* - *du lich Malaysia*

----------


## khanhszin

Du lịch, mua sắm

----------

